# Баян Scandalli



## vyachek (16 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте.
Встретился  на авито вот такой баян Scandalli, который как бы подходит для меня по характеристикам 4х голосный с ломаной декой.  Просьба рассказать кто, что знает про него:
Действительно ли это Скандалли, в какие годы он выпускался, какой у него звук, есть ли какие либо подводные камни, про которые будет умалчивать продавец.
И самое главное - насколько актуально в наше время такой баян покупать?  Цена 135 тр. Бюджет мой примерно такой же. 
До этого из импортных баянов у меня был только Вельт Грандина. Сейчас есть Роланд тройка. То есть слаще моркови я, можно сказать, ничего не пробовал.
С продавцом пока не общался - хотелось больше узнать про этот баян. Да и находится он в соседней области.


----------



## vyachek (16 Янв 2016)

Либо вот такой вариант. Смотрится более привлекательно. Характеристики не приводятся.
Те же самые вопросы.


----------



## zet10 (16 Янв 2016)

Первый вариант переделка с аккордеона,второй вариант вообще не имеет ни чего общего с фирмой,типо вот этого


----------



## zet10 (17 Янв 2016)

Вот такого варианта
Вобщем я бы советовал брать только оригинальные инструменты,а не переделки с подделками.Лучше подкопить денег,но купите действительно ВЕЩЬ!


----------



## zet10 (17 Янв 2016)

P/s,коротенько по Вашим вопросам. Год выпуска 60 начало 70, ломаной деки там и в помине нет, ни в первом ни во втором вариантах,демфера же это только имитация ее причем давольно слабая.


----------



## vyachek (17 Янв 2016)

Спасибо.
Закрадывалось подозрение по поводу отсутствия ломаной деки. Продавец вот как описал инструмент:
"Продаю редкий итальянский кнопочный аккордеон (баян) "Scandalli", цвет черный, 5-ти рядный, 15/2 регистров, 4-х голосый, 92/49 x 120 кнопок, 4 полных октавы, ломаная дека, демпферная система, превосходное звучание.
По громкости от тихого, а при открытых демпферах до очень громкого, компактная правая клавиатура, левая готовая без выборки, хорошая компрессия, широкие ремни, в идеальном рабочем состоянии, с футляром."
Если переделка - то  какая то массовая. Неоднократно попадались в поле зрения такие инструменты. Но конечно не вариант.


----------



## vev (17 Янв 2016)

*vyachek*, ну по количеству регистров, вроде, ломаная должна быть, если регистры не дублируются... Хотя видел я самоделки с лычками Scandalli, которые даже рядом не лежали. Я б не брал такое...


----------



## zet10 (17 Янв 2016)

При СССР,80 % итальянских баянов у нас в стране были переделками,так что это не удивительно.


----------



## zet10 (17 Янв 2016)

Vev,нет там ломаной деки, количество регистров ни о чём не говорит! Этот баян аналог аккордеона Scandalli-Polifonica,прямодечного с демферами.Кстати количество регистров тоже самопальное,Scandalli ставили 13.Вобщем самопальное барахло как и в большинстве случаев.


----------



## vyachek (17 Янв 2016)

Вот еще один, наподобие первого.
http://www.accordeon.su/komissionnye-instrumenty/bayan-scandalli/


----------



## vyachek (17 Янв 2016)

Вот здесь видно эмблему. Это что действительно эмблема Скандалли?


----------



## vyachek (17 Янв 2016)

Может вот такая должна быть?


----------



## zet10 (17 Янв 2016)

Ну вам уже вроде исчерпывающую информацию дали на ваш вопрос.


----------



## vev (17 Янв 2016)

zet10/ писал:


> Vev,нет там ломаной деки, количество регистров ни о чём не говорит! Этот баян аналог аккордеона Scandalli-Polifonica,прямодечного с демферами.Кстати количество регистров тоже самопальное,Scandalli ставили 13.Вобщем самопальное барахло как и в большинстве случаев.


Да вот и мне кажется. Ты ж помнишь, ко мне привозили "аккордеон Scandalli" такого же плана. Даже фото, вроде этого "чуда" выкладывал


----------



## zet10 (17 Янв 2016)

Как же как же,помню! Вот яркое тому подтверждение подделок,хотя справедливости ради скажу что ребята постарались,взгляните на фото,даже рисунок решетки у Скандалли содрали...а вот с эмблемой "облажались", прилепили первую попавшуюся,не было у Скандалли таких эмбел ни когда.


----------



## shoufen (17 Янв 2016)

А что сценами, в свете сегодняшнего подорожания всего и вся, на оригинальные итальянские инструменты, к примеру на стандартный 4х голосный, с ломаной декой баян или аккордеон? Знатоки - просвятите!


----------



## zet10 (17 Янв 2016)

Цены как были в евро так и остались.Переумножайте рубли на курс покупки евро ,и вы получите цену на интересующий вас инструмент.


----------



## shoufen (17 Янв 2016)

Да я и в евро не знаю))... Нужен Пиджини или Бугари, Скандали готовый, 4хголосный, с ломаной декой, диапозон по максимуму (по моему у них 46-50 звуков в правой), голоса стандартные не именные, что это может стоить...


----------



## zet10 (17 Янв 2016)

Цена 7 тысяч евро. Плюс минус тысяча в зависимости от модели и производителя.


----------



## shoufen (17 Янв 2016)

Спасибо!


----------



## vyachek (17 Янв 2016)

zet10/ писал:


> Цена 7 тысяч евро. Плюс минус тысяча в зависимости от модели  и производителя.


А если не новые? Скажем совсем не новые - я понял  у вас и такие бывают. За сколько реально купить? По тем же критериям.


----------



## zet10 (17 Янв 2016)

Бывают. Цена на них не на много дешевле от 4 до 6 тысяч евро.


----------



## vyachek (22 Янв 2016)

Может быть вот этот инструмент имеет отношение к Скандалии?
https://www.avito.ru/ufa/muzykalnye_instrumenty/scandalli_715222507


----------



## zet10 (22 Янв 2016)

Не имеет.


----------



## vev (22 Янв 2016)

*vyachek*, они даже рядом не стояли... Ну а эмблемы на avito предлагают на любой вкус. Scandalli пока не видел, но что мешает. Авторы данного творения даже не пытаются придать вид Scandalli своему "творению".


----------



## vyachek (23 Янв 2016)

По моему это тоже очередное творение.  Первый раз слышу про такой баян. А аккордеон известный.
Неужели не жалко аккордеона? Неплохой ведь инструмент. Был бы оригинальный баян - наверное бы  купил. Хотя нет - по весу тот же юпитер. От супиты не отказался бы за эти деньги. 
https://www.avito.ru/nizhnekamsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_bayan_weltmeister_


s5_580001081


----------



## vev (23 Янв 2016)

*vyachek*,
где Вы умудряетесь ТАКОЕ выискать?


----------



## vyachek (30 Янв 2016)

Это же надо!
Что сотворил народ с Грандиной. 
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_veltmayster_614782819
Левый полукорпус от ЯП - а ведь он должен быть шире ВМ.


----------



## vyachek (31 Янв 2016)

Ну понял наконец.
Вот здесь лучше видно.
Мех тоже от ЯП. А между мехом и правым полукорпусом - "переходник". Он убирает разницу в ширине. Так что сзади получается выступ  (прикрыт ремнями, но можно увидеть). Как-то не айс.


----------



## vev (31 Янв 2016)

*vyachek*, 
а для чего? Ну для какой такой надобности "русский" бас к невзрачной правой руке Грандины приделывать? Там же баланса не должно быть?


----------



## vyachek (31 Янв 2016)

vev писал:


> *vyachek*,
> а для чего? Ну для какой такой надобности "русский" бас к невзрачной правой руке Грандины приделывать? Там же баланса не должно быть?


Вот и я думаю  - зачем?


----------



## glory (31 Янв 2016)

Ну почему... Может как раз наоборот, Грандина получила недостающий бас.. Может человек ценит именно Грандину... А переходника там нет. Правда, сомнительно, чтобы корпуса так совпали..


----------



## zet10 (1 Фев 2016)

Вопрос зачем? Отвечу...!! Простите за откровенность но  "пока есть на свете дураки"...  Звонил мне этот мужик из Ярославля,теперь хочет поменять это Г...на итальянца!. ..о боже,сколь ко же му да..к..офффф. ...


----------



## glory (1 Фев 2016)

А чего дураки? Ну сподвигло ж кого-то на этот симбиоз ежа и удава. Глядишь кому-то и сподобится...
Не хватало красок в ЯП - правая от грандины, епст... Не хватало басов в Грандине - левая от ЯП, опять же...
В целом смотрится "живенько"...


----------



## vyachek (1 Фев 2016)

glory писал:


> Ну почему... Может как раз наоборот, Грандина получила недостающий бас.. Может человек ценит именно Грандину... А переходника там нет. Правда, сомнительно, чтобы корпуса так совпали..


Вот разница по ширине. Переходником является видоизмененная меховая рамка.


----------



## vyachek (1 Фев 2016)

glory/ писал:


> А чего дураки? Ну сподвигло ж кого-то на этот симбиоз ежа и удава. Глядишь кому-то и сподобится...
> Не хватало красок в ЯП - правая от грандины, епст... Не хватало басов в Грандине - левая от ЯП, опять же...
> В целом смотрится "живенько"...


Там и на правой стороне, как я понял, заменены планки. Целю было улучшить звук, что возможно и было достигнуто. От самой грандины осталась лишь трудноубиваемая правая механика. Конструирование, как процесс, само по себе приятно -  увлекает и захватывает. Особенно, когда удается добиться того, чего хотел.


----------



## glory (1 Фев 2016)

vyachek (01.02.2016, 19:58) писал:


> Вот разница по ширине. Переходником является видоизмененная меховая рамка.


Это в смысле невидоизмененная по ширине как показано красным? Т.е выполнено просто сочленение? Если так, то это небольшая переделка. Рамка, по идее, не должна совпадать по периметру. А здесь вроде как этого не заметно...
А вот разный цвет целлулоида заметно..


----------



## vyachek (17 Фев 2016)

Добрый день.
Вот про этот баянчик можете что либо сказать?
Продается на EBAY. Кроме того,что Cкандалли - другой информации нет. Торги заканчиваются через 16 часов, ставка на данный момент 250ЕUR. Стоит ли ввязываться?


----------



## vyachek (17 Фев 2016)

Вот страница с сайта.


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2016)

Конечно стоит! Нужно торопиться, а то торги то  закончатся... 250 евро то всего, пустяки то какие... Правда к Скандалли этот инструмент имеет такое же отношение,как VEV к балету, ни или я к балету это как Вам будет угодно))


----------



## vyachek (17 Фев 2016)

*zet10[/QUOTE]*


----------



## vyachek (17 Фев 2016)

Спасибо.
А можно как-то определить к чему он имеет отношение. Попадалось вам когда-нибудь что-то подобное?
Цена обычно подскакивает только к концу торгов. Может и в 10 раз увеличиться. А стартовая была, как водится, - 1 евро.  На данном этапе размер ставки ни о чем не говорит.


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2016)

К самопалу он имеет отношение.. К древнему...да еще и с утопной клавиатурой.Поподается такое мне довольно часто,это еще не самые плохой вариант,бывает таких "динозавров" привозят,что слов даже нет,одни эмоции.Ваш вариант смахивает внешне на "Деллапе"( именно они ставили такие регистр),но то, что это не "Деллапе" это точно!


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2016)

Я бы за такую дрянь больше 10 т.р не дал, а может и вообще ни чего не дал,если б глянул нутро.


----------



## vyachek (17 Фев 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Я бы за такую дрянь больше 10 т.р не дал, а н


Всё понятно. Можно продолжать жить спокойно.


----------



## Игорь Звукач (17 Фев 2016)

zet10 писал:


> К самопалу он имеет отношение.. К древнему...да еще и с утопной клавиатурой.Поподается такое мне довольно часто,это еще не самые плохой вариант,бывает таких "динозавров" привозят,что слов даже нет,одни эмоции.Ваш вариант смахивает внешне на "Деллапе"( именно они ставили такие регистр),но то, что это не "Деллапе" это точно!


Вообще-то это и есть Dallape... и не так старый


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2016)

А какое отношение имеет  фото Вашего аккордеона,к тому баяну который мы обсуждали?и с чего это Вы решили ,что это "Деллапе"? По тому что у Вас решетки похожи?


----------



## Игорь Звукач (17 Фев 2016)

zet10 писал:


> А какое отношение имеет  фото Вашего аккордеона,к тому баяну который мы обсуждали?и с чего это Вы решили ,что это "Деллапе"? По тому что у Вас решетки похожи?


Что-бы о чём-то рассуждать - надо об этом знать...


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2016)

Не мне ли это не знать уважаемый,если я с этой фирмой сотрудничаю.Что Вы хотите сказать теми фото ,которые Вы выложили тут на обозрение? Что у них с обсуждаемым баяном похожи регистры и решетка? И Что?С чего Вы решили что обсуждаемый баян Деллапе,потрудитесь привести факты уважаемый знахарь.


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2016)

У меня на ссылке к сожалению открылась только одна фотография правого полкорпуса, но и по ней с вероятностью на 90% я думаю что этот инструмент вряд ли имеет отношение к обсуждаемой фирме.


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2016)

А как Вы думаете,вот эти баяны фирмы "Pigini"?само сабой разумеется,что мой вопрос уже подразумевает ответ НЕТ! А почему?не подскажите? По каким признакам  и т.д... Может определите Гарик?Вы же насколько я понимаю "мастером" себя объявили.


----------



## zet10 (17 Фев 2016)

Кстати по поводу решеток. Могу сказать что,любая итальянская фирма, очень дорожит дизайном своих оригинальных решеток, и поменять ее на какую либо другую ни за что не решится,(если это конечно не разработка новой модели),они в этом деле консерваторы.И если скажем поставить рештку из под Бугари на Фантини или что то в этом духе, то может начаться судебный процесс и выпишут такой штраф,что мало не покажется... Вот поэтому зачастую и ставят такие безликие решетки или наоборот пестрые,что б ни чего понять было не возможно,откуда это,кто делал и в том же духе...


----------



## emela (18 Фев 2016)

Кому интересно посмотреть, какие нынче решетки ставят на разные модели Pigini, может заглянуть на их страничку:  http://www.pigini.com


----------



## zet10 (18 Фев 2016)

Уважаемый мастер Garik22,ну Вы куда пропали то? Ответье мне на вышеперечисленные вопросики пожалуйста, а то уж очень хотелось бы выслушать Ваше "Авторитетное" мнение,быть может я не прав и соглашусь с Вами! А то как не   Хорошо получается с Вашей стороны,два слова и в кусты, так "мастера" не поступают.Поясните Вашу точку зрения пожалуйста.


----------



## vyachek (7 Апр 2016)

Подскажите пожалуйста. Вот этот баян действительно Супита?
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_weltmeister-supita_germa
niya_760353852

Если да, то когда он примерно мог быть выпущен? Настоящий или переделка?


----------



## zet10 (8 Апр 2016)

Подскажу. Баян приблезительно 70 Х годов,это не Супита,а сборная "Солянка", видно мастерил в своё время кто то из мастеров в России.Инструмент в целом может представлять интерес для мастеров или перекупщиков по цене в 35 тысяч рублей ( если продавец согласится), голоса там итальянские но залиты безобразно,нужно перевосковывать, и в целом к инструменту нужно приложить руки.Пишу так подробно,потому что вчера этот инструмент мне  привозили в магазин и я на нем играл. Моё Резюме; цена завышена,реальная цена 30 тысяч рублей, инструмент в целом интересен,но его нужно доводить до "Ума", а кто этим будет заниматься ума не приложу... Ну как то вот так коротенечько,уважаемые друзья.


----------



## VikVlDem (8 Апр 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Подскажу.


Скажите, а на пятом ряду можно на этом баяне играть? По фото кажется, что регистры его почти полностью перекрывают.


----------



## zet10 (8 Апр 2016)

Можно,впечатление обманчивое.


----------



## vyachek (27 Апр 2016)

Спешу принять поздравления!
Стал обладателем легендарного баяна Weltmeister Supita, благодаря zet10. Инструмент в идеальном состоянии, изумительное звучание, двойное cassoto. легкая бесшумная механика. Получил больше,чем ожидал. Большое спасибо Юрий. Инструмент был доставлен в Самару Деловыми линиями. Ничего не повредилось.


----------



## zet10 (27 Апр 2016)

Вот спасибо на добром слове!А то у нас обычно бывает наоборот,если все нравится покупателям то они молчат как партизаны, ну а ежели чего вдруг не так то все...конец света!Я ещё раз искренне поздравляю Вас с покупкой классного инструмента,уверен что прослужит он Вам долго и верно,по моему мнению этот инструмент просто безупречен и очень редкостный,т.к это не "переделка" из Аккордеона,а природный "кнопарь", а найти сейчас такой инструмент и в таком состоянии практически не реально!примите ещё раз мои поздравления,Вы купили действительно отличный аппарат!Не стесняйтесь обращаться и приятно было с Вами познакомится,с уважением Юрий.


----------



## angerov (28 Апр 2016)

vyachek писал:


> Спешу принять поздравления!
> Стал обладателем легендарного баяна Weltmeister Supita, благодаря zet10. Инструмент в идеальном состоянии. ..


Если не секрет, за какие деньги удалось его приобрести?
Спасибо!


----------



## vev (28 Апр 2016)

angerov писал:


> vyachek писал:Спешу принять поздравления!
> Стал обладателем легендарного баяна Weltmeister Supita, благодаря zet10. Инструмент в идеальном состоянии. ..
> Если не секрет, за какие деньги удалось его приобрести?
> Спасибо!


Просьба коммерческую информацию перенести в личные сообщения. 
Спасибо за понимание.


----------



## Y.P. (28 Апр 2016)

vyachek (27.04.2016, 18:13) писал:


> Спешу принять поздравления!


Искренне поздравляю Вас  с удачным приобретением! 
Хочется поинтересоваться, а на чем Вы играли до этого? 
И каковы впечатления? Ведь все познается в сравнении.


----------



## vyachek (30 Апр 2016)

Кроме Российских баянов играл на В. Грандине, Р. Стандарте, Роладнде 3. Если не принимать во внимание Роланд, т.к. это несколько другая категория, то Супита - это лучшее, на чем я когда либо играл.


----------



## andrik25 (7 Июн 2016)

Добрый день. Прошу экспертов подсказать, что это за инструмент


----------



## andrik25 (7 Июн 2016)

Вот еще фото


----------



## andrik25 (8 Июн 2016)

Прошу совета экспертов. Хочу приобрести данный инструмент, но подобную модель не видел нигде и приблизительно. Действительно ли это Scandalli?


----------



## zet10 (8 Июн 2016)

Действительно,можете не сомневаться,причём "природный", а не переделанный из аккордеона.


----------



## andrik25 (8 Июн 2016)

Спасибо за ответ


----------



## anten.puzl (21 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте. Помогите оценить баян. Достался в наследство. Куплен в 60-х в Германии.


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Мар 2018)

Хорошая вещица.  Не торопитесь с продажей, свяжитесь хотя бы с Юрием,
http://www.goldaccordion.com/user/zet10/

Хотя Вы судя по профилю живёте не в России, но всё же бывает...


----------



## jem (21 Мар 2018)

Судя по фото уже повидавший виды, потертый


----------



## MAN (22 Мар 2018)

jem (21.03.2018, 20:38) писал:


> Судя по фото уже повидавший виды, потертый


Что ж тут удивительного, коли инструмент 60-х годов. Я вот, например, сам в тех же летах и, представьте, тоже имею потёртый вид. Хотя вроде бы старался по мере возможности не позволять никому играть на себе.


----------



## vikatik (22 Мар 2018)

Забавные чашки клапанов саксофона в отделке. Они приоткрываются для изменения громкости?


----------



## anten.puzl (22 Мар 2018)

vikatik писал:


> Забавные чашки клапанов саксофона в отделке. Они приоткрываются для изменения громкости?


Хромированные клапана приоткрываются для изменения громкости.


----------



## anten.puzl (22 Мар 2018)

jem писал:


> Судя по фото уже повидавший виды, потертый


Дед играл на нем иногда. А так да, не новый)


----------



## anten.puzl (22 Мар 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Хорошая вещица.  Не торопитесь с продажей, свяжитесь хотя бы с Юрием,
> http://www.goldaccordion.com/user/zet10/
> 
> Хотя Вы судя по профилю живёте не в России, но всё же бывает...


Да, баян в Украине.


----------



## vyachek (21 Апр 2021)

Может ли такой баян быть СКАНДАЛЛИ Вопрос в основном к zet10


----------

